# Effexor xr working great



## Ganas (Jun 24, 2003)

Well I went back to EF. XR after 2 weeks on the 50mg tablets which constipated me with hafl pill in the morning and night.it has been 2 weeks on xr and it is working great. I still have a bit of discomfort maybe twice a week (Very minor compared to the pain I used to have) and if eat pizza but other than that it is working. No side effects either. there was a bit of sexual disfunction in the begining but that has seemed to be better now.PS Just keep trying meds till you find what works


----------



## MDN (Mar 14, 2003)

thats good news ganas!I am still on Lexapro 10mg daily for the past 3 months. The Effexor XR bothered me but I know it was most likely the startup effects that you have to adjust to, but since my last semester of school before I graduate started a few days after I was starting the Effexor, I decided to go back to the Lexapro and just ride that out. Maybe I will try the Effexor when I have a less stressful time to adjust to it.


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

The Effexor XR has also been great for me. Minor, short headaches for the first week but those went away completely. Now, I wake up in the morning without dread and have lots of energy and feel like I have my life back. I wasn't sure about taking this at first, but I couldn't be happier with it than I am now. 75 mg is my daily dosage. Take care.


----------



## LyndaG (Nov 27, 2002)

Hi Ganas & California -I've been reading threads about Effexor for about a month now...I'm desperately trying to find an anti-depressant that works for me.I have IBS-D, plus I am battling depression as well. (It returned after about 10 years of being fine...I'm sure the IBS contributed).I'm most interested in knowing about the side effects.I first went on Luvox over a year ago, as it had been the one to help me 10 years ago. Well, it wasn't resolving the depression quite enough, plus it's left my sexual libido in a rather 'dead state'. I've been trying Remeron over the summer, but the depression is possibly worse, I'm anxious & irritable, I never feel energized & refreshed, and this weight gain due to increased appetite just has to go. I haven't slept this much or been this lethargic since my first depression years ago, before I was diagnosed!Please...I'd just like to know what you may have taken previously & what your experience with Effexor has been in comparison. I know we all react differently, but I feel this is a good start.Thank you so much.I'm very eager to try Effexor in hopes that it might be of more help.Lynda


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Effexor is supposed to be less of a problem as far as weight gain--it even mentions weight loss as possible side effect. Effexor is also considered both anti-anxiety and anti-depression so that has helped too...though I still take small dose of Xanax morning and bedtime. I know six people on Effexor and none have mentioned any real problems. (I tried Paxil and felt flat like I wasn't myself--two other people I know had the same reaction.) Oh, and I went off HRT and the Effexor has reduced my hot flahses. If it wasn't for these meds I think I would be in the loony bin,covered it sweat, sh***ing my brains out. Take care.


----------



## LyndaG (Nov 27, 2002)

Thanks for your reply California.I went to see my psychiatrist today & he agreed that Effexor XR would be the better choice. (the other one he'd been considering was Wellbutrin.)I'm hoping that maybe Effexor won't have the same effect on sexual libido as Luvox did, but considering the severity of the depression right now...I figure that I'd better get my mental health in better condition first.I'm quite hopeful & I'm thinking very positively (sure can't hurt)...and I sure am looking forward to not being a 'drowsy lump' anymore.Interesting about the hot flashes...I've been on HRT for a few years now with no problems (see my Gyn. regularly)...but that's something to consider if the Effexor works for me on the depression front.I certainly know what you mean about needing med's & supplements...I'd be keeping you company in that looney bin for sure...







Thanks California for your advice...I'll let you know how it goes. I start tomorrow morning.Take care,Lynda


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Sorry I can't give you any personal experience on the libido question. Right now, I'm happy to go to bed and get a good night's sleep LOL. Remember that it can take weeks for Effexor to "kick in", though I felt a difference after two weeks once I finished the first week starter kit on 37.5 and doubled it to 75. As for the HRT, I was going to keep on taking it but the latest reports made me want to try getting off it again. The first time, the hot flashes returned with a vengence so I went back on HRT. This time, the flashes only come when the weather is really hot or I exert myself physically. Good luck on the Effexor. I hope it works as well for you as it has for me.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Just wanting to add my two cents in here. Effexor XR at .75 mg. has made a huge change in my life for the better. No side effects, and the D is now very rare. The C is better also.


----------



## LyndaG (Nov 27, 2002)

Thanks Rowe...your two cents is most appreciated.Plus you've given me even more reason to be hopeful.







California...thanks for your good thoughts...much appreciated.







Lynda


----------



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

Glad to hear everyone here is having a good experience with Effexor XR. I was on a antidepressant that causes liver damage and was told to get off of it. Hopefully it wasn't too late. My doctor started me this week. Took the first one last night and already this morning I feel more alert.







Maybe it was just a good nights sleep.I hope it works because my IBS-D started coming back.


----------



## LyndaG (Nov 27, 2002)

Vamplady...I found the same thing with Effexor XR...I've actually been waking up again at a 'normal' time & feeling, as you said, alert.I have energy again!!







Actually I feel a bit buzzed at times & my eyes...well my pupils are rather dilated. I remember having the same side effects when I started on Luvox many years ago...it's in the same category of AD's as Effexor, but Luvox is an older AD & not as effective.(I remember my psychologist at the time told me that dilated pupils are seen as attractive (some study he'd read)...well that's all well & good, but hope no one misreads it as me being high.







)I find it a bit hard to fall asleep at night, but when I finally do I seem to be getting a good, if not long sleep.But I know these side effects will calm down & pass...just not sure how long it will take.I will say that my mood is extremely better since quitting the Remeron & starting on the Effexor. The Remeron was actually making me incredibly irritable...the smallest things would bother me and I'd wake up in the morning feeling pissed off...nasty effect that AD had on me.Oops...didn't mean to ramble on here...Good luck with the Effexor...keep us posted.Lynda


----------



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

Okay day 2 one Effexor XR. So far again I got good sleep and feel more alert but I feel jittery at times. Did anyone else experience this?


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Vamplady..I didn't get the jitters, but my neice does. She has just recently started Effexor XR, and her doctor gave her Xanax to take in the beginning of the course of medication of Effexor XR. It is a mild side effect, and should taper off soon. She already seems like a different person. Much calmer and relaxed.


----------



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

Today was much better. Less jitters. Much better mood and outlook again. Thanks for the input!


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)




----------



## finefingers (Oct 1, 2003)

I'm so glad effexor is working for you. It made me freaky and I did things That were completely out of my character. My sister is doing great on it though. complete 180 from where she was heading and has not stopped going . Very good for her. I did better on Welbutrin


----------

